# New Hymer Water Pump?



## MHv2

My fresh water pump has blipped a couple of times so I decided I'd like to carry a spare - does anyone know where (other than Brownhills/Hymer UK preferably) one might be obtained?

The pump is a Hymer Tandem 12vdc, 19 l/min, 1.4 bar,

just like this one 
http://hymer.movera.com/en/?navID=82&pID=2521&tpl=details&page=&lang=2


----------



## billmac

Try here, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250522775602&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT alot less than you would pay at Brownhills. I have used them a they gave good immediate service.
Looking at the posts this extreme Winter appears to have been very hard on water pumps.

Bill


----------



## MHv2

perfect - thanks


----------



## JeanLuc

Here's another option. Branded Reich instead of Hymer, but that is the same pump made by Reich anyway.

Philip

Marcle - Reich Pump


----------



## BillCreer

I bought a Reich twin pump 19L/min 1.4 bar for £20 on Tuesday. 
If you're quick they had about 5 left on the rack at the shop of the former "Barrons" place near Chorley. (now called "Discover") 
I resisted the urge to buy them all and sell on eBay.


----------



## fatbuddha

does anyone know if this is suitable for a Hymer Van?? the pump has just gone on mine and it looks exactly the same as those mentioned but has a blue connector above it and I can't see exactly how it fits. I'm assuming it's a push fit somehow but a quick play with the borked one didn't reveal anything!


----------



## BillCreer

*Replacement water pump*

If you read my posting on the 9.4.10 you'll see the pump I bought as a spare. I was actually on my way home from Brownhills in Preston when I saw these and I had been looking at the same pumps in Brownhills shop only and hour earlier at twice the price.


----------



## fatbuddha

cheers Bill

I spoke to Marcle after I posted and am heading over to pick one up tomorrow - still not sure about the fitting as mine has a different connector but am sure we can get something sorted..

thanks


----------



## StanDup

We have one of the new range Hymers (2008) and our pump developed problems a few days ago whilst on the Algarve.

We had to get a new Tandem water pump.

It seems that ours had a different fitting ..... with 'push fit connectors' which are blue in colour, held in place by black plastic shims. There is a blue non return valve that fits just above the pump.

I contacted 'Camperserve', a local mobile repair agent, based nr Quartiera to fix things.

Barry


----------



## fatbuddha

that's the type of fittings I have on my Tandem pump - Brownhills are quoting £65 to replace it but I think I can use a Reich pump at half that price and use push fit connectors to do the same job.


----------



## StanDup

If I remember correctly, the diameter of the main flow pipe is 12mm. I reckon you need a slightly larger pipe to push over this and secure with a stainless circlip. Push the other end onto the top of the 'none returm valve' on the new Tamdem pump and secure in the same way with a circlip. 

Just ensure that the pipe used for the adaption is 'fit for purpose' and the length is right.... so that the pump is resting on the bottom of the water tank.

You'll then need to complete the 12v connection. The origional Hymer fitted 12v lead has a connecor attached, but I'm not sure about the repolacement pump. If not, then it might be a simple case of cutting and crimping the old / new wires together above the tank.

Barry


----------



## steco1958

Have a look at towsure.

www.towsure.co.uk

Steve


----------



## fatbuddha

All sorted with a Reich pump and some help from Steve at Marcle Leisure to get it fitted as the connectors are different to the Tandem pump. 

In fact I also bought a 2nd pump while at Marcle so I can carry a spare - the price of 2 was the same as the price of 1 quoted by Brownhills in Swindon. 

Yet another big negative for Brownhills and a very BIG plus for Steve at Marcle!


----------



## docman

hi could anyone help me with this little problem i have with my fiat ducato hymer van 2.8 tdi 02 plate there is water pressure in the bath room but not in the sink so i have to open the water valve in bathroom to get water pressure in the sink this has never happend before any help would be appriciated plus if its the motor that has packed in could someone tell me were this is located in van .and if anyone could send me a picture of what it looks like would be most helpful


----------



## bc109

Remove all cushions, lift all under-cushion wooden flaps and look for a water tank.
There will be a BIG screw lid . Unscrew lid, peer inside.
At the bottom of a plastic pipe, there will be a pump.
Since this is a German motorhome, chances are.... someone has connected the 12v the wrong way round
because the Germans are all colour blind....( only joking, Dorli ! )

Swap leads. You can't do any damage, but the pump will perform MUCH better when the leads are the right way around.

Bill


----------



## Glandwr

docman said:


> hi could anyone help me with this little problem i have with my fiat ducato hymer van 2.8 tdi 02 plate there is water pressure in the bath room but not in the sink so i have to open the water valve in bathroom to get water pressure in the sink this has never happend before any help would be appriciated plus if its the motor that has packed in could someone tell me were this is located in van .and if anyone could send me a picture of what it looks like would be most helpful


If you have the same taps as there are in my hymer there is a microswitch in them. This switches on the pump when you open the tap. The one in the sink has probably failed. It happened to me. I took the tap apart and found a wire shorting. A bit of a faff though. A new tap might be easier.


----------



## Glandwr

bc109 said:


> Remove all cushions, lift all under-cushion wooden flaps and look for a water tank.
> There will be a BIG screw lid . Unscrew lid, peer inside.
> At the bottom of a plastic pipe, there will be a pump.
> Since this is a German motorhome, chances are.... someone has connected the 12v the wrong way round
> because the Germans are all colour blind....( only joking, Dorli ! )
> 
> Swap leads. You can't do any damage, but the pump will perform MUCH better when the leads are the right way around.
> 
> Bill


Some truth in this. The DC wiring in my Hymer has blue as positive (the colour of the sky) and brown as negative (the colour of the earth). It cost me 2 phone chargers when I extended the ring to fit extra 12v sockets :laugh:


----------



## docman

thx bill ill give it a go and see what happens ill let you know later thx again


----------



## emjaiuk

Glandwr said:


> If you have the same taps as there are in my hymer there is a microswitch in them. This switches on the pump when you open the tap. The one in the sink has probably failed. It happened to me. I took the tap apart and found a wire shorting. A bit of a faff though. A new tap might be easier.


Almost certainly correct. You can purchase replacent micro switches from Leisure Shop Direct, but it is indeed 'A bit of a faff'. If you buy a new tap though you still have to connect the wires under the sink.

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Or get a pressure activated pump and all will work as it should, stupid system to have taps with switches.


----------

